# Dallas Mavericks Fan Club



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Trade Finley fanclub is pretty poor, so I decided against it.

Post in this thread if you want in in the fanclub of this great team

Also, if you want in, try to make a few posts around this forum aswell

Gooo Mavs!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Sign me up


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Add me to the Mavericks fan club.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sign me up


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

im in


----------



## park82 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yo theo! 
Sign me up!
Thanx


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo, why is this a question?! You should've just put me on there when you started this thing.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Same with me lol


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

add me to the list!


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

I wanna be in the mavs fan club!

...there was a trade finley club?.....that's mean!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Sign me up for the 5th time


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I might as well join in the fun.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

sign me up bruh


----------



## paul06901 (Apr 20, 2005)

Im down, huge dirk fan here


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Sign me up too Theo


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Better late than never!

Cuban, if we don't win a trophy, can't you just buy one ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hook me up I want in.


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41 (Apr 24, 2005)

Sign me up..


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Add me!


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

sign me up kid


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

I wanna be in.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Bung us on the list Theo


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice of you to come back Soulhunter!


----------



## mavzman (Jun 2, 2005)

sign me up, dont dis finly


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Nice of you to come back Soulhunter!


I come and go, it's all about meing mysterious these days


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

sign me up, just got the hardwood classics Diggler jersey off ebay.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sign me up THEO love the mavs future with Devin Harris, Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels


----------



## Showbag (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm in too!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ya, know I'm in. Sign me up!


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

Sign Me UP! :banana:


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

sign me up


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

*Sign me up. If I get rep I will defeintly post here more.*


----------

